# New grow box.



## TheDrowner (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to the hardware store tomorrow to get some materials for a new grow box. I'm gonna be using it for mainly the veg period of my plants.
It gonna be approx, 1m Width.... 1m Hight...... 80cm Depth.Made of Mdf.

For Ventilation im gonna use two pc fans (un-sure if i should run both pushing out air or pushing it in, or one of each,  someone help me out??). 

As for lights  I wanted to go for a different approach, I was thinking maybe using Dichronic Bulbs, An Inferred heat lamp or a Black Light Globe?? Dont know if any of these can be used though. 

Bulbs Here 
Dichronic:





Inferred Lamp:




Black light Globe:





And thats bout it, simple box, but do you think it will work??

Thanks for any advice. TD


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 17, 2007)

TheDrowner said:
			
		

> I'm going to the hardware store tomorrow to get some materials for a new grow box. I'm gonna be using it for mainly the veg period of my plants.
> It gonna be approx, 1m Width.... 1m Hight...... 80cm Depth.Made of Mdf.
> 
> For Ventilation im gonna use two pc fans (un-sure if i should run both pushing out air or pushing it in, or one of each, someone help me out??).
> ...


*Whats up TD. Well i would have it so both fans are sucking out the hot air. Be sure and put them at the top of your box. You then need to make about 2 or 3 good size holes on the bottom of your box for fresh air to come in. IMHO none of those lights are any good for growing. What ya need to get are some CFL's (compact flourescent lights). You can get some nice 42 watters at Wal-Mart for like $8 each. Get yourself 3 or 4 of those and bam. *


----------



## TheDrowner (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok then,  just wanted to see if i could grow with 'new' lights.

Will pick up those CFL's, and you said to put holes in the bottom of the box. Does that mean I have to mount it on some wheels then cut holes in the bottom of the box?

Anything else you can recommend?

TD.....Thanks for the advice about the fans, was clueless. I haven't really grown indoors before.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 17, 2007)

You might spend a week or two reading on different sites and reading threads on here before beginning to spend money.  There are many, many different ways to grow MJ and you need information so you can choose the way you like.  Here is some reading material that I started with.  http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Growing-Marijuana.html


----------



## TheDrowner (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks a bunch theyorker!!

Some very usefull things there.


----------

